
Iraqi refugees launch social messaging app Taza for private content sharing - ammarhameed
http://www.geektime.com/2016/03/31/iraqi-refugees-launch-social-messaging-app-taza-for-private-photo-sharing/
======
gravypod
What are the differences between Taza and any of the other messaging
platforms?

If anything it is _less_ secure because your traffic isn't mixed in with
everyone else's.

If you are using Taza and I'm a government, then all I have to do to get _real
time tracking_ , that can include locational data, is get phone companies to
send me all the metadata on phones that emit this type of message/packet.

This is making tracking easier, not harder.

